# apache2+mod_ssl+mod_proxy

## gr_alex

В локальной сети есть Oracle IAS сервер. Нужно с помощью apache организовать доступ к нему из интернета по запросу типа https://oracleias.domain

С mod_ssl разобрался (спасибо viy). А с mod_proxy никак. HTTPS:// вообще висит, а http://oracleias.domain на тестовую страницу apache.

----------

## viy

Хм, а разве у ORACLE'а не имеется уже свой встроенный (и возможно подкрученный) apache? Мне кажется имеется.

Я думаю, что настроить его надо.

И не проще ли дать к нему доступ извне через настройку NAT'а?..

Т.к. понятие прокси в данном случае означает --- пользователь должен указать в настройках твой proxy сервер, но запрашивать при этом страницы с фактического ORACLE'ского сервера.

Не секюрно.

----------

## gr_alex

И все-таки можно ли сделать что-нибудь типа https://oracleias.domain? Задача такая, что пользователь ничего не зная про прокси , ip и т.п. просто вводил url и попадал на Oracle IAS через ssl.

----------

## viy

Я не знал о сущ. реверсивных (не знаю как термин reverse proxy точно переводиться на русский) проксях.

Вообщем, идешь сюда, читаешь матчасть. Там же в примерах

имеется пару строчек для включения reverse proxy, это то, что тебя интересует.

----------

## gr_alex

С реверсивным прокси разобрался, а вот добавить mod_ssl не получается. С локальными сайтами на apache SSL работает, а вот на Oracle IAS зайти не дает. В доках по apache есть раздел про директивы SSLProxy только всё немного путаннно объясняется. Помогите разобраться.

----------

## viy

А ты конфиги ORACLE'ского apache смотрел?.. Если напрямую зайти на него через SSL --- работает?..

И еще --- ORACLE у тебя в твоей же внутренней сети?.. Если да, то зачем на него по SSL ходить, можно и напрямую ведь.

----------

## gr_alex

В том-то и дело, что мне нужно на него заходить не из локальной сети, а из интернета.

----------

## viy

Да, но из инета ты заходишь на машину, являющуюся реверсивным прокси.

Между броузером в инете и проксей --- SSL нужен однозначно.

Однако твой прокси и ORACLE --- внутри твоей сети. И если у тебя сеть зщищена как следует, то использовать SSL между этими двумя не обязательно.

Я так считаю.

----------

## gr_alex

Между Oracle и прокси мне SSL не нужен там защита и так нормальная. В том-то и дело, что я не могу одновременно заставить работать SSL и реверсивный прокси.

----------

## viy

Хорошо, без SSL прокси работает?..

Покажи свой /etc/conf.d/apache2 и настройки апача в отношении обсуждаемого вирт. хоста.

----------

## gr_alex

Заработало!!!!! Просто не прописал -D SSS_ORACLEIAS_VHOST в /etc/conf.d/apache2, прописал и всё заработало.

Теперь такой вопрос: на oracleIAS заходит по запросу типа: https://domen/oracleIAS, можно ли сделать как-нибудь, чтобы обрабатывались запросы типа: https://oracleIAS.domen/ ?

----------

## viy

Можно.

Настрой DNS, чтобы он отдавал IP твоего прокси-apache на запросы этого домена.

Сделай виртуальный хост, в который засунь все настройки, которые у тебя сейчас в Directory (или Location) /oracleIAS находятся.

----------

## gr_alex

С DNS никогда не имел никаких дел, нельзя-ли поподробнее что именно устанавливать, как настраивать?

----------

## gr_alex

Поставил Bind. Но вот с настройками туго. Никто не подскажет?

----------

## viy

А ты доки читать пробовал?..

Если у тебя хосты резолвятся, значит что-то уже стоит и работает. Попробуй рахобраться что да как для начала.

----------

